# ATTENTION!!! Palagrism



## RCuber (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is a guy stealing Tutorials from digit and other forums/websites and posting it in his site. I believe he will be member of this forum. Exact Copy Paste from the following threads ..  

MKV [Demuxing , Encoding and Muxing] Tutorial By Zeshan 
copied here h**p://tuts.woness.net/2007/12/20/mkv-demuxing-encoding-and-muxing-tutorial/

GigaSmilies by Gigacore/Santhosh
Copied here - h**p://tuts.woness.net/2007/12/20/gigasmilies/

Sharing desktop remotely using real VNC by meself 
Copied here - h**p://tuts.woness.net/2007/12/20/sharing-desktop-remotely-using-real-vnc/


----------



## azzu (Dec 28, 2007)

this is stealing (


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 28, 2007)

he doesn't even have a Contact Me page on his site , guess i'm gonna just post a comment on hig blog (which probably noone wil read).


----------



## x3060 (Dec 28, 2007)

forget it , just a small issue naa, some silly guy doing something


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 29, 2007)

^ huh... he is not a silly guy doing something... he is a crappy guy copying other's contents and posting it in his blog with giving a single credit.


----------



## azzu (Dec 29, 2007)

Gigacore said:


> with"out" giving a single credit.


iam i right
btw: i beleive he's a member of d forum


----------



## apacheman (Dec 29, 2007)

Charan said:


> ATTENTION!!! Palagrism


just to rectify...ur spelt '*palagrism*' wrong. its supposed to be *"Plagiarism"*.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have posted there on the blog..and mentioned the original source.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 29, 2007)

he is hosted with *kwix-host.com/html/ a free hosting service  complain and take his account down 

But personally I really dislike the idea of this *Dont copy my stuff* as you are showing the tutorial free, then whats the problem if some one copying it ?? what is your goal to post the tutorial ?? So that more and more people can learn the stuff... its information which needs to be distributed !!! thats the only goal, which one should follow...

however this is my own thoughts, and you have right to disagree with me


----------



## azzu (Dec 29, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:


> But personally I really dislike the idea of this *Dont copy my stuff* as you are showing the tutorial free, then whats the problem if some one copying it ?? what is your goal to post the tutorial ?? So that more and more people can learn the stuff... its information which needs to be distributed !!! thats the only goal, which one should follow...


a point to be noted but choto after all it is his The creaters Hardwork
we are not asking money for viewing our hardworked(like Apple Micro ) tutorial but a small Rep or credit


----------



## x3060 (Dec 29, 2007)

now that depends from person to person is it????. some give the credit , some dont , thats all.....

its like the forum members :some thank for solving the problems , some dont.

just get over it, by the way , it has become a sort of trend to put "dont copy " message .

i think its just like DRM.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 29, 2007)

just give the credit to the original author,and provide some kind of link or something.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 29, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:


> he is hosted with *kwix-host.com/html/ a free hosting service  complain and take his account down
> 
> But personally I really dislike the idea of this *Dont copy my stuff* as you are showing the tutorial free, then whats the problem if some one copying it ?? what is your goal to post the tutorial ?? So that more and more people can learn the stuff... its information which needs to be distributed !!! thats the only goal, which one should follow...
> 
> however this is my own thoughts, and you have right to disagree with me



well choto .. im not saying donot copy my stuff.. Juts give credit for it thats all... The tutorial which I wrote on VNC is posted only here in digit forum. I havent even added it to my own blog.. 

All we need is a link back to the original webpage..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 29, 2007)

over internet... u cant expect these things.. i am not with these copying thing stuff... but this internet and we all share info...

hope u get my point.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 29, 2007)

correctly said mate, you can expect such things in net.


----------



## Who (Dec 29, 2007)

Actually i want to know what serious problems he can face ? no offense but i don't think there are any laws in india for copying ...


----------



## x3060 (Dec 29, 2007)

VG knows that guy , he is going to kick his *** .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 29, 2007)

guys comeon... many tutorials here also were or would be taken from some place.. may be i may be rong... but .. spreading info is not that bad.. anywa wit today search engine if u search for gigasmilies it will land up only in giga` forum ... so in that case ... i dont know wht is the real harm.. this is internet ... stopping one s very difficult... unless he himself changes his attitude...


----------



## RCuber (Dec 29, 2007)

I am not trying to threaten that guy .. All I ask is to give the link back to the original post. Is this was done before hand, I would not have created this thread. I will say there is nothing wrong is copying .. but it should be done by giving proper credit to the original author.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 30, 2007)

Plagiarism is highly frowned upon. I don't care what it was he took if it doesn't contain a link back to the website or person who created it then that definitely sucks. Not to mention the blogging community definitely takes that seriously. 

By the way as a matter of fact , plagiarism of documents *is a punishable offense* However it must be made known to the person who posts it that the work belongs to the author. Or in other words your tutorials must specify that copying it does infringe on your rights. Or at least thats what I understand from ASCL Cyber Law Books


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 30, 2007)

Plagiarism is bad for everyone! I know it.. I've exp'd it. I had a tuff time getting down a blog who copied my project, removed all the credits and said that I had copied from him!!!!!! Imagine my state!!!

Only those who are the creators know how much hard work is involved. Given the power, I'd issue Shoot at sight orders for such people!!!

Charan, we'll get the blog owner remove the content or edit it to give proper credits. If we leave things like this, people take these for granted!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 30, 2007)

Now I am really doubting your intentions !!! yeah trully..... the only purpose of me being active in any forum or US or any such is to *share information... Free Information...

So is that mean all of you would help me if I ask a question only to earn credit ?? So where ever I impliment your Technique I have to Speak, thank you all might Mr. Such and Such of this ABC blog or this ABC forum ??

I am confused now... !! Are you shaing information or earning credits ?? Do note, Credit can be any thing, for Microsoft / Apple or a ABC business for A book writter, its Money... !!! for many its Fame... so what is for you ?? Fame ??

Is that your sole purpose for beging on an user group trying to share, (ohh.. no, this is now selling,) or rather Sell your Experties ??

I thought we are sharing our experties, not selling it...*


----------



## Quiz_Master (Dec 30, 2007)

I agree with Choto Cheeta. 

We are here to share info.... not sell it. If anyone want to earn money why not write a book and earn. 
Why post in a blog... A blog is a diary... you leave it open to everyone... Now If people copy paste it... Can we do anything...? No! /  Is that entirely their fault? No. Is that wrong? yes. 

I am amazed by double standards of most people here. They use pirated software. Thats stealing. And when someone steal their written content which they left open anyway they go wooo wooo.....
(Something Like Thief , stole from a thief.)

All I want to say its Internet. Its common here. I know its bad..I don't support it too... But whats so wrong in that.
Afterall all we want is to gain knowledge.

People says to gain knowledge.... We must share it.

What is internet? a earning tool? NOOOO!
Internet should be a way of learning new things.

What we want when we blog (atleast I want) that a certian piece of info gets to the people... We want to make them know... We want to spread knowledge. Now where comes the matter of that "I posted that info 1st/2nd / 3rd."

Internet is all about shareing. If you really want to make your tutorials or anything copy protected, ZIP them making pass protected and upload them... There are other ways of protecting data too... But do we want that? No.
IMHO Copy pasteing others work is not bad.... unless info is wrong.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 30, 2007)

if I use Ubuntu source code which is free , put my name as sole developer and claim that I developed ubuntu and then  sell it  for $100 then what will happen ?

opensource community will sue me


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 30, 2007)

I had chat with my frnd Charan !!!

I am really hurt by the idea 

Why we really come to the forums or blog ?? What is the real goal... Many new members join the forum to learn and to obtain *Free Information*.... 

My self is also a person who joined many forums / DB / UG for the reason to learn... learn free, gather *free* information... knowledge has no ending, you are learning and learning till the day you die... So even today I visit many forums and blogs for an idea of learning...

To be honest, didnt I ever implimneted any techinque I learnt from a forum or a blog ??

I fixed my PC, I fixed many problem, I learnt new technique which i couldnt have done without reading your blog... in many times it helped me to saved money from asking a proffesional help or to go to suppose Arena Multimedia to learn a software skills...

So in terms I cant repay any of you back  i never thought I would ever have to repay one who is writting a open to all free blog / forum post !!!

I am really out numbered by those who belives that its not free information any more... asking for back link means you are charging a person for sharing information, which you put up in your forum post or in blog as for free , which to me in terms contradicts to idea of Free Inforamtion  ...

 



			
				Charan said:
			
		

> if I use Ubuntu source code which is free , put my name as sole developer and claim that I developed ubuntu and then sell it for $100 then what will happen ?



This is a software... a product.... where as *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74510 this by no mean a software, its a technique which you know and wanted to share with all free, at-least that is what I thougt...

but interms its payable, if I read it I would learn it and if I learn it I would impliment it and it is possible that i may implimnet it in a proffesional place where I earn money from it... and aslo possible I teach few people regarding it... so Do you thing I would need share the money with you or every time I implimnet the technique infront of a person who may learn the technique from me, I have to browse the net and show him your blogs or rather this forums URL and say "please ses, this is where I learnt it from.." ??

To be honest its not about Charan or Mr. X, its about general Idea


----------



## RCuber (Dec 30, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:


> This is a software... a product.... where as *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74510 this by no mean a software, its a technique which you know and wanted to share with all free, at-least that is what I thougt...


Yes its a product and the company want it to share with others for free.. so are the articles here in digit..

[/quote]
but interms its payable, if I read it I would learn it and if I learn it I would impliment it and it is possible that i may implimnet it in a proffesional place where I earn money from it... and aslo possible I teach few people regarding it... so Do you thing I would need share the money with you or every time I implimnet the technique infront of a person who may learn the technique from me, I have to browse the net and show him your blogs or rather this forums URL and say "please ses, this is where I learnt it from.." ??
[/quote]

What are you talking man !!!! I am just disappointed with your comments. Talk only about Plagiarism.

This is regarding copying content in the internet by others and claiming that its their work. I dont care what he does in real life. He cannot post the exact same content and claim he has done it.be it my work or others. But in internet we wont leave him. See vishal's content.. many people are stealing his work


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 30, 2007)

Charan said:


> This is regarding *copying content* in the internet by others and *claiming that its their work*.


Exactly the point I wanna make. Seldom is my name mentioned on blogs/websites and I haf absolutely NO problems with it. I've posted in many such blogs anonymously just to get feedback on my project. They interact with me not knowing that its my project!

I haf a problem when someone steals my creations, removes my comments, inserts his and claims that I copied from him!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 30, 2007)

> I haf a problem when someone steals my creations, removes my comments, inserts his and claims that I copied from him!!



Creation is some thing else... Mac4Lin is creation but a guide on installation of a software under linux is not creatation it is sharing of information or knowledge...

Have a hard fight for Mac4Lin, I would help you for that, but I cant stand the fact if you have the same idea for suppose a guide of yours for installation of a software under linux 

Ani, fight to protect your creation, but enjoy to see the spread of knowledge, note one thing, should we say its my knowledge thats your knowledge ?? !!! Shuld we limit knowledge saying learn but dont implimnet and some one may learn my knowledge from you...  is that what we want ?? is not this completelly agaisnt our goal of Sharing the knowledge between all between each other ??


----------



## Ron (Dec 30, 2007)

Guys......
How do u check whether  u r tuts hv been copied or not..........
as it is not possible to check millions of sites and blog..........


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 30, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Have a hard fight for Mac4Lin, I would help you for that, but I cant stand the fact if you have the same idea for suppose a guide of yours for installation of a software under linux


Yes, the guide is copyrighted. It cannot be reproduced without permission. However, it doesn't anywhere say that My name should be compulsorily be published. Many people haf emailed me and taken my permission to publish the guide and nowhere haf I asked them to publish my name. It has been translated to spanish, greek and what not.

I will not fight a case which ultimately puts my name there for fame. But I'll fight a case which takes my work and says that he/she is the original creator. I won't press to replace his/her name with mine, but I'll do so to remove his/her name from the "creator's list" and make it anonymous.

If you goto howtoforge.com you'll see that the tutorials and guides haf some kind of copyright. I do not want anyone to give any royalty to me or mention my name everytime they use my project or read my guide. All I want is that improper and unethical credits are avoided. I don't care if I'm not credited for my work.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 30, 2007)

> I do not want anyone to give any royalty to me or mention my name everytime they use my project or read my guide.



where as,



> Yes, the guide is copyrighted. It cannot be reproduced without permission.



Isnt that a royalty ??

you are teaching some one some thing free, but again asking him to make sure he doesnt impliment it any where, by which he may end up teaching or sharing it with another person ???



> All I want is that improper and unethical credits are avoided. I don't care if I'm not credited for my work.



I would reply, this,



			
				me said:
			
		

> Shuld we limit knowledge saying learn but dont implimnet and some one may learn my knowledge from you...  is that what we want ?? is not this completelly agaisnt our goal of Sharing the knowledge between all between each other ??



Where ever I impliment your technique in front of a person who are not aware of it then I have to show all poeple that I learnt this from this person by browseing and coming to this web blog !!!



			
				Ani said:
			
		

> I won't press to replace his/her name with mine, but I'll do so to remove his/her name from the "creator's list" and make it anonymous.



Once again, I dont under stand, why are we here ?? to earn credit ?? or trying to help each other by sharing our knowledge  ??

Suppose even Mr. X copy ur guide, post it him name, still he has to troubleshoot questions... which I am sure he cant if its just a copy paste... eventually the question maker would search and land up at your place to seek the information he wanted... but do note, the information visibility has increased even if some one followed an unethical path 

once again I am confused if the goal is spreding the information then why put bar in it...

Certainly if you have some informtion which may make money, for example you are a share trader providing information in share tradiing, then charge for that as premium content...

But to me when we put some thing in blog of forum it is because to make sure mass know it... and that inforamtion can reach out to all which and who is beyond our reach via even if its with an unethical way !!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 30, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:


> where as,
> 
> Isnt that a royalty ??


You are getting it wrong. The guides are copyrighted for a reason. If I let anybody post without my permission consider this:

The person posting the guide adds this in the guide. Plz execute this command before installing: "sudo rm -rf" (which is akin to format C: in windows).

Next he says, for any queries you can contact me at xxxx@yyy.com (retains MY e-mail id). I get flooded with queries, hate mails etc.

Now temme, who is to blame for such a situation? Me for not ensuring that the guide was published in the original form or that guy for being irresponsible?



Choto Cheeta said:


> you are teaching some one some thing free, but again asking him to make sure he doesnt impliment it any where, by which he may end up teaching or sharing it with another person ???


Second thing, he replaces my name in the guide and says he created it. Now someone asks him about some problem regarding installtion (or whatever) and the guy is not able to solve it, gives some wrong info and the person using it ends up wid a screwed up system. End result: Negative publicity; not for me, for my project. 

He says: I installed Mac4Lin and it screwed up my system. The creator of this project (the person who claims that he created Mac4Lin) is incompetent in solving the problems. Plz do not use this software. 

Now who will be answerable?



Choto Cheeta said:


> Where ever I impliment your technique in front of a person who are not aware of it then I have to show all poeple that I learnt this from this person by browseing and coming to this web blog !!!


Whenever you implement the technique I published in a tutorial in front of a person who are not aware then you needn't tell that you learnt it from me. But you shouldn't also tell the people that you worked hard for 5 dayz and came up with this whereas actually you haf read it from my tutorial. 

My point is that spread the knowledge. Don't mention my name, but plz do not say that its your creation when it is someone else's!



Choto Cheeta said:


> why are we here ?? to earn credit ?? or trying to help each other by sharing our knowledge  ??


We are here to prevent unwarranted "discredit" to the author when he/she doesn't deserve it.



Choto Cheeta said:


> Suppose even Mr. X copy ur guide, post it him name, still he has to troubleshoot questions... which I am sure he cant if its just a copy paste... eventually the question maker would search and land up at your place to seek the information he wanted...


Yes, you got the point  But the in the end I may get abused coz of a wrong fix which I haf never given!



Choto Cheeta said:


> once again I am confused if the goal is spreding the information then why put bar in it...


The goal is spreading _*correct *_and authentic info and avoid problem and undue discredit!

I hope you got my point


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 30, 2007)

> I am confused now... !! Are you shaing information or earning credits ?? Do note, Credit can be any thing, for Microsoft / Apple or a ABC business for A book writter, its Money... !!! for many its Fame... so what is for you ?? Fame ??


Choto I definitely appreciate your view and its a good one. But let me give you a bad case scenario. Lets say I start a blog and then copy every single review you did and say that I did it and further even go on of saying that you copied it from me. If you took the time to write all that then I'm definitely obliged to at least link back to you if I'm posting it on my blog. 



> This is a software... a product.... where as *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74510 this by no mean a software, its a technique which you know and wanted to share with all free, at-least that is what I thougt...



Why aren't guides considered as a product? Its the end result of someone typing on a web page or a  document. Theres a difference posting "a solution to XYZ" and "cut / copy pasting a document someone spent time typing up and then not even showing the courtesy of linking back". 

Nonetheless theres always going to be some kind of plagiarism in some kind of form. If its not plagiarism its collusion. The below that infra_Red_dude stated is called collusion. 

By the way you cannot copyright facts. You can only copyright your work. Hence although you cant copyright your work you may copyright the document you made which is to prevent your document from being stolen.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 30, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> Choto I definitely appreciate your view and its a good one. But let me give you a bad case scenario. Lets say I start a blog and then copy every single review you did and say that I did it and further even go on of saying that you copied it from me. If you took the time to write all that then I'm definitely obliged to at least link back to you if I'm posting it on my blog



Why ?? may be you didnt read this, Cost of Free Information



			
				ChotoCheeta.com said:
			
		

> What ever you are reading or learning at ChotoCheeta.com, is free content… Completely free, its free knowledge, you are welcome to share / re-distribute with any one you like by any mean you like…





			
				exx_2000 said:
			
		

> Why aren't guides considered as a product? Its the end result of someone typing on a web page or a document. Theres a difference posting "a solution to XYZ" and "cut / copy pasting a document someone spent time typing up and then not even showing the courtesy of linking back".



Suppose Ani didnt creat the Mac4Lin, what are the odds that some one else would have done it ??

To me its close to None  mac4lin would have never borne if it was not done by Ani...

Where as what are the odds, that a Review which i may have written or a software guide which I have writen, would not have came if I would not have written ??

sooner or later some one will product a guide / review or any such on the same subject and matter...

So Software / Mac4Lin is an unique creation where as Guide / Posts / Tutorials are just shareing our knowledge or which I am point as Information...



			
				exx_2000 said:
			
		

> By the way you cannot copyright facts. You can only copyright your work. Hence although you cant copyright your work you may copyright the document you made which is to prevent your document from being stolen.



Mac4Lin is certainly is some thing copyrighted but by any mean, *Referance Guide to sharing DataOne connection* or any such post is not a copyrighted stuff... the main reason of writting it or posting it in blog or forums is to share what ever little knowledge i have with the mass... the gaol is to make user the information (not the name who wrote it or such) reach to as many people as possible...

even if by the mean of any unethical way the information reach out for another person who dont visit any forum or db or any place where I am active, is really satisfectory to me...

Once again the main goal is to make sure information (yes ani I would add the correct), correct information reach out for the mass, beyond your reach...

@infra_red_dude

Bro, please generalise the view... your post is based on the fact of mac4Lin, and I have already said for mac4lin all points you put up is valid ones... but as I said, please generalise the view...



> My point is that spread the knowledge. Don't mention my name, but plz do not say that its your creation when it is someone else's!



its not about Mac4Lin or GigaSmile or such... its about those topics like *Referance Guide to sharing DataOne connection* or may be, TeraCopy - A local file transfer accelerator this threads or topic has nothing to do with creation... its all about sharing some knowledge, and sharing it free to the mass....



> Next he says, for any queries you can contact me at xxxx@yyy.com (retains MY e-mail id). I get flooded with queries, hate mails etc.



quite true, my self I too get question in this manner as in many site they just use ctrl +c and ctrl +v  so question comes directly to me, and what I just need to do is send a pre-writtien email with my own url to point out the visitor with proper information...


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 30, 2007)

> Why ?? may be you didnt read this, Cost of Free Information



Why do we post references with a topic. Cause we didn't make it nor bring it up. Not to mention that I recall you going outside for education. Copy / Paste is HIGHLY frowned upon in all Educational institutions out of India. Even if you're teachers doubt you of collusion and you will get an F. In fact you get marks for posting the references correctly. But lets get back to the topic. I don't anyone spreading what I wrote. I do mind if you copy and paste content off my posts and then say you did it in the first place. To me its like Internet etiquette.



> Where as what are the odds, that a Review which i may have written or a software guide which I have writen, would not have came if I would not have written ??



Theoretically correct. However my reference was not to the content within the guide. It was to the actual document posted. As I said facts cannot be trademarked period. Only the document you made. You can't trademark the facts within your Cement Industry assignments. But you can definitely trademark the document you made so that it is not copied without your consent.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 30, 2007)

@exx_2000

cant compare this with education... Modern Education is nothing but heavy competition !!!



> I don't anyone spreading what I wrote. I do mind if you copy and paste content off my posts and then say you did it in the first place. To me its like Internet etiquette.



 i am sorry I am asking the same question again to you, as I did to all, if you dont want to spread the knowledge then what was need to write it down in an open place ??

I mean what did you try to archive by writting some thing... i am fiding it hard here to understand the goal of all of us... is it Credit or fame which we are trying to archive from here ?? like I did this, he did that ?? or rather is it an open comunity where we praticipate to gain and distribute knowledge ... 

knowledge is not a subject matter, it cant be called as mine and your... its every ones... and here we are trying to devide it


----------



## x3060 (Dec 30, 2007)

different peoples diff viewes . . its generally said , when something starts its starts good , later complicates itself . i dont remember it my first days of internet , the copy issues , now even a game guide has it . and when you do a work in class , you are doing it for marks . where as in blog , you are not doing it for marks . please dont take it rude


----------



## Quiz_Master (Dec 30, 2007)

OK I am going a little offtopic.. (for good.)

Lets forget what plagiarism is 4 a moment and think of the reason why we write guides and tuts... 

Is it for earning...? Is it for fame..? Why not write books then. 
No It is for to others who dont know something.

When we develop softwares Its like creating something... But tutorials are like finding something.

Now isn't that our goal that people should know what we found? Yes! Thats our goal... Now is it our goal that people should know who found it? I never thought that. Now I know I am not experienced like you  but I am here and on some other places for one sole reason.. Helping others if I can. Not for fame... Not for money....

Isnt internet started as tool for learning...

Now back to point.

When we want to share info.. does it matter that someone else spreading the same info...
If we write a tutorial lets say- 2000 people reads it / 2000 people learns from it. Now say Person X copies our stuff... And from his page 100 peoples read same stuff...  Isn't it good that we managed to share our knowledge with 100 more people. No matter they know/dunno who did it.
I would be pleased... Its like blind donation.

See do we write our name on every blood drop we donate,,,, naah naah...

Information intended to teach someone...Should be Open Source.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

fully agree . . tuts and guides are ment for information sharing only . unless you put a tut for sale and someone copys it and says its his , then its wrong . if i write a free guide or tut and someone says its his or what ever , i dont mind , cause my intention was just to share and not make money or fame out of it . ultimately , its the intentions that decide the fate of articles.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Dec 31, 2007)

^^ exactly.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 31, 2007)

My explaination was a generalised one. It is very possible that if something good happens that guy takes the credit but if he edits the tutorial and gives wrong info then the person following the tut is at loss and ultimately he may point to Charan's blog. This is all I wanted to say.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 31, 2007)

@Ani

Is the fear for watching people read wrong information which makes you afraid or is the fear of not receiving fame and credit which makes you afraid ??

If the information is right do you still would want to charge for the information as by asking the redistributer for mentioning source ??


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

what next?encrypting ur page so that someone who pays $$$ will only have access  all monopolistic ideas!now dont tell me a teacher have to patent his/her lecture classes *www.reghardware.co.uk/Design/graphics/icons/comment/thumb_down_48.png


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 31, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:


> If the information is right do you still would want to charge for the information as by asking the redistributer for mentioning source ??


I would just say, search for Mac4Lin and count how many times my name has been mentioned or I've been credited  Not the threads on linux forums, they are not reviews ... but the actual reviews on sites like Linux.com/Esylum/Wire.com blogs etc.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 31, 2007)

ahhh  why are you bringing Mac4Lin in to the picture ?? I aleready have said, Mac4Lin / GigaSmile or any such is some thing for which I, my self is ready to fight for 

but please think for the Guides and the tuotorials like suppose Shareing DataOne connection...

I as QM said, I can reach 100 people here with that... Suppose 10 poeple Copy paste it, and they each get 10 visitor...  Now that information is shared between 200  even if once again 10 out of that 200 posts it and gets another 10 each so its now 300  and so on...

My purpose, sharing that little knowledge, by charing it as for back link or mention source.. it can reach only 100 people, but now it can reach 300  is not that what we want, is not that 300 is a bigger gaol than to ask for back link or mention the source or such ??


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

cant it be possible in a blog/site to have some html option such that each and every page contains the original site and author,license etc embedded and while someone copy paste to his/her site that it retains that (hidden) codes!
OK!wild dreams!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 31, 2007)

@praka123

DRM like stuff  ????     like Blog_DRM


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

he he he . . finally we came to DRM . see thats what . . . . na , i wont say the rest


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

yeah..i was thinking lil back as a monopolist  and got that idea


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 31, 2007)

x3060 said:


> he he he . . finally we came to DRM . see thats what . . . . na , i wont say the rest



well thats may be end of line for many of us.... if Digital Rights Management is now implimented for bloging and foruming to prevent unauthorised sharing of information  think what is going to happen 

Information will no longer going to stay free 

Bellow wont never be archived 



			
				me said:
			
		

> I as QM said, I can reach 100 people here with that... Suppose 10 poeple Copy paste it, and they each get 10 visitor...  Now that information is shared between 200  even if once again 10 out of that 200 posts it and gets another 10 each so its now 300  and so on...
> 
> My purpose, sharing that little knowledge, by charing it as for back link or mention source.. it can reach only 100 people, but now it can reach 300 is not that what we want, is not that 300 is a bigger gaol than to ask for back link or mention the source or such ??



and if the above cant be archived, the reason behind me for being in any forum or DB or Blog doesnt Exists


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 31, 2007)

praka123 said:


> what next?encrypting ur page so that someone who pays $$$ will only have access  all monopolistic ideas!



*Heh!* Hold ur horses.... oops Cats *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif. Have u ever seen any tutor so far that says u need to pay $$ to access it ?... well i'vent seen or heard anything like that before. 

*Well encryption,* *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif Though all pages wont have any 128 Bit Encryption security, they will place a warning somewhere in the page for not to copy it. For example, few people place a *"Copy Scape"* on their pages which says "_Don't copy content. Site is protected by Copyscape._" and no offfense but our vishal has this thing in his site!  

*And Credits:* You know a online encyclopedia, which is so popular and provding free infomation to everyone on the earth. Though whole wikipedia is free to use and edit, they have a *GPL license* and it means anyone can use it and edit it for free. But when someone wants to copy an article to his/her site/blog, then he/she has to put a line that says "This article is taken from wikipedia" So why is this? Wiki is so popular, still they want others to give  credits to the author. This also means they want the people who dont know about wiki to use it.

If u have the time to read this wiki's License page. Then u will find this:

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2274/2150807712_7437807d83_o.jpg


*So what does it mean* ?

*It means wiki's license says, u need to give a credit to the author though its free to use.* 

When a huge encyclopedia's licenses is saying u need to give credits to authors. Then i feel really *SHAME* on people who are saying, "*No it doesnt matter*"  Though our tutorials on our blogs, forums or sites, have no license or the copyrights, why cant someone give a credit when he copies it ?

Ok ok.. this is going no where. I'll stop here




praka123 said:


> now dont tell me a teacher have to patent his/her lecture classes *www.reghardware.co.uk/Design/graphics/icons/comment/thumb_down_48.png



Arre, meow!

Few lectures wont allow students to record their lecture. Why is this? Go and ask them.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

^^really?


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 31, 2007)

praka123 said:


> ^^really?




Yeah *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32.gif


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 31, 2007)

@Saurav
Nahi yaar, you asked me specifically na. Thats why I said and also said what may happen to Charan.

See I post a tutorial like getting hibernate button in XP. goto regedit hklm>software>policies>MS>System etc. etc.. and create dword etc. Nobody will mind copy pasting this stuff.

But you capture images, illustrate it, explain it to the minute detail.. spend 5 dayz working on it.. then surely it hurts when someone copy pastes it in 2 mins and claims it his work.

I'm making it clear, I haf no problems if credit to the original compiler of the tutorial is not given. The goal is to spread the knowledge and correct and authentic knowledge. But it is wrong to claim someone else's work as theirs. Thats all I am saying.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 31, 2007)

@Santosh
@Ani

Please help me to understand this,



> I as QM said, I can reach 100 people here with that... Suppose 10 poeple Copy paste it, and they each get 10 visitor... Now that information is shared between 200 even if once again 10 out of that 200 posts it and gets another 10 each so its now 300 and so on...
> 
> My purpose, sharing that little knowledge, by charing it as for back link or mention source.. it can reach only 100 people, but now it can reach 300 is not that what we want, is not that 300 is a bigger gaol than to ask for back link or mention the source or such ??



Should the information, the free knowledge dont reach out for that extra 200 people just that because i am not getting credit and fame ???

@Ani

i am still wondering if our goal really is to make sure the free information reach out for the mass and then just we didnt get the credit thats why we should not allow that extra 200 people to obtain this information, which we provided free ?? ....


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 31, 2007)

Choto Cheeta pointed out this thread and brought me here after a long time  I had a cursory glance at the posts (there are too many of them to read in detail).

IMHO, copying info published on web is fine. But due credit must be given to the original author. Don't try to pass it off as your own smartness while all that you can do is copy+paste! Show me a person who uses copy+paste and doesn't have some ads on his site. All those people copy+pasting are the ones who start blogs, not for the love of blogging, but to earn some income. When  you are getting hits and clicks due to someone else's work, at least give some credit to the person, if not a share from the moolah (whatever!)

Whether the original author has applied some license to it (like Creative Commons or GNU Free Documentation License) or not, IMHO, it is a moral duty of someone copying it to give due credit for it to the original author.

Of course, enforcing these licenses is a far greater challenge, but I condemn plagiarism and won't like my content getting used without my permission and without giving due credit to me! I am currently writing a series of articles on something that may help people. I am spending considerable time on it and will not like someone else passing it off as his own work. I post it on blogs so that it remains free (as in free beer). Although I am not expecting any financial benefit out of it (I even disabled adsense), I do expect some credit (or even blame) for it when I have put in time and effort.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 31, 2007)

@ choto ok.. if not link.. why cant someone just mention the name ?

This way.. if someone(copier) doesnt wanna give credit to the author, atleast he can mention the author's name. If still the copier, doesnt mention the name. Then it surely means that he wants credits from others, for someone's hardwork! Few readers may think.. "oh this tutorial is very good!" and may praise the copier. Unfortunately the reader wont be knowing that its others work.


I'm out!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

GFDL=nirvana


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 31, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @Santosh
> @Ani
> 
> Please help me to understand this,
> ...



If those copy+pasting are concerned mainly about sharing of information, why can't they just post the link to the main article? That will be far easier than copy+pasting and they can post more links and share more information in the same amount of time!

We know that they are not copy+pasting to share information, but to make some quick+easy buck from ads and popularise their so called blogs without putting in any effort from their own side. IMO, this is a menace that encourages laziness coupled with dumbness.

Web is a great resource of information, but have you ever wondered about the amount of false (at times deliberately false, sensational and/or "ad-sense optinised") content out there? A copy+paster has no knowledge of what he is doing and "shares the info" whether right or wrong! The original author will in due course correct his mistakes (1 web-page), but the copies (100 web-pages as per your numbers) will keep floating around and mislead people.

There surely a fine line between SHARING and STEALING.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Dec 31, 2007)

> There surely a fine line between SHARING and STEALING.



maturity.......!!!!!!!

this debate  for sure is gonna continue for ages & then also there wouldn't be any solution to the issue......

IMO what best can be done is it to watermark ur images with ur name if u are really adamant at protecting "your creation" on some "public forums".....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 31, 2007)

the number of unethical copy+paster is huge... they are the majority...

but does that mean I ask every one to follow their path ??

No, not that..., question is some thing else... still I didnt get my answer, should we stop information to reach out for those extra 200 beause the person who shared the information to those 200 extra poeple without giving credit (in terms fame) for our work ??



> Web is a great resource of information, but have you ever wondered about the amount of false (at times deliberately false, sensational and/or "ad-sense optinised") content out there? *A copy+paster has no knowledge of what he is doing and "shares the info" whether right or wrong! The original author will in due course correct his mistakes (1 web-page), but the copies (100 web-pages as per your numbers) will keep floating around and mislead people.*



this is a negative thought !!! I have already posted a reply based on this fact which u have put up here, let me quote my self.. its in the second page of this thread...



> Suppose even Mr. X copy ur guide, post it him name, still he has to troubleshoot questions... which I am sure he cant if its just a copy paste... eventually the question maker would search and land up at your place to seek the information he wanted... but do note, the information visibility has increased even if some one followed an unethical path





			
				tux said:
			
		

> There surely a fine line between SHARING and STEALING.



stealing ?? but that word is helping you to archive the main and only target which is information reaching out for all...

What harm is it doing to us ?? yes if we think what ever we are doing, we are doing for fame / credit  then it is causing a real harm... but if our gaol is to make sure information reach out for all, then is it really harming that cuase ??



			
				vivekbabbudelhi said:
			
		

> this debate for sure is gonna continue for ages & then also there wouldn't be any solution to the issue......



well if you see its just me  who is trying to find the reason, wondering what are we doing here, what is the reason for us to come here, are we here because *I want credit / I want fame* or are we here to make sure information reach to all !!!

if we are here to make sure information reach all, then why are we putting bars in it with word of stealing / Palagiasm and such.. ??


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 31, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:


> the number of unethical copy+paster is huge... they are the majority...
> 
> but does that mean I ask every one to follow their path ??



I guess what we are discussing here is whether it is ethical/right to copy+paste and I will say it isn't right. There is no way to stop the buggers even if you apply some license to it. If this thraed is about stopping people from copy+paste, then in current circumstances, I will have just one word for it "impossible".



Choto Cheeta said:


> No, not that..., question is some thing else... still I didnt get my answer, should we stop information to reach out for those extra 200 beause the person who shared the information to those 200 extra poeple without giving credit (in terms fame) for our work ??



As I already mentioned, if the purpose is to share information, there are better ways of doing it like posting links to the original article (and not copy+paste). This will be the right way for information to spread. It would have reached all those 200 people and in the right fashion with due credit to the original writer.



Choto Cheeta said:


> this is a negative thought !!!


Of course it is! But you can't deny that it is a possibility. And mainly due to this reason, reliability of information on web can be at stake!



Choto Cheeta said:


> I have already posted a reply based on this fact which u have put up here, let me quote my self.. its in the second page of this thread...


And this is an over-optimistic thought! Mr. X will probably not bother to reply to trouble-shooting questions for two reasons!

One, he has no knowledge and
Two, he will rather prefer looking at some more articles worth a copy+paste.

And "eventually land up" is full of delays and presumption! If Mr. X would have posted the link to the original, the information-seeker would have got the right info faster, either thru this link or thru google which would have brought the original link higher up in ranking due to links!





Choto Cheeta said:


> stealing ?? but that word is helping you to archive the main and only target which is information reaching out for all...
> 
> What harm is it doing to us ?? yes if we think what ever we are doing, we are doing for fame / credit  then it is causing a real harm... but if our gaol is to make sure information reach out for all, then is it really harming that cuase ??



I (and most others) are not saints! We need motivation to do things. If not money then some name, some fame, some appreciation, some return in some way, howsoever small it may be. If someone snatches that credit from me, it is stealing. It is wrongful gain at my cost. *As I said, the main purpose of copy+paste is not to spread information*, but to gain out of other's efforts.

UPDATE:


			
				Choto Cheeta in Y! chat said:
			
		

> still u didnt touch the big question, so should we stop all those 10 unethical person by whom information could have reached that extra 200



The question "should we stop" has two meanings.

*First "should we stop" or no? Is it unethical/wrong or not?*
Yes, it is surely wrong. In the absence of "pretenders" the information seeker is likely to reach the real source of information faster.

*Second, it is wrong to rip, but "should we stop" or just tolerate?*
Just tolerate. Howsoever hard you may try, once something is on web, you can't stop copy+paste.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 31, 2007)

I guess I've cleared my stand here. I partially agree with our dear ol' mod and saurav.

This is what I want:

1) My main aim is to spread authentic knowledge and discourage unethical credit and discredit.

2) I do not insist anyone to mention my name, link to my homepage or anything. If they feel they should give credit to my work, they do. I verify the article in such cases.

3) If they don't mention my name, link or give credit to me for my work, then I don't bug them, I don't even bother. But I again verify the article.

4) If anyone copy pastes *my article* and *claims that its his article*, I take up arms against him and get the article down. The people reading such blogs never know who was the original author of the articles.

So you see I only haf problems with people who do not give correct info and those who falsely claim someone else's work as theirs.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 31, 2007)

tux said:
			
		

> I (and most others) are not saints! We need motivation to do things. If not money then some name, some fame, some appreciation, some return in some way, howsoever small it may be. If someone snatches that credit from me, it is stealing. It is wrongful gain at my cost.



this is what I am against of  the meaning of Voluntarily work is changing here  our work is now coming with a price tag of *appriciation / credit / fame or such* 

unfortunatelly after this statement I cant arguee any more  i  value every ones thougts...


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

yeah, like i said , when most of the things start out, they do tend to start in a good way , and then i see poeple devaiting...

now i now how DRM came in to light...

well, am not accusing anyone here, but some times truth is stranger than what it seems to be....


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 31, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:


> 4) If anyone copy pastes *my article* and *claims that its his article*, I take up arms against him and get the article down.
> 
> ....
> 
> So you see I only haf problems with people who do not give correct info and those who falsely claim someone else's work as theirs.



Thats what plagiarism is and that is what I condemn! If after gathering knowledge from various places I write something in *my own words*, it isn't plagiarism.

I am against misrepresentation



Choto Cheeta said:


> this is what I am against of  the meaning of Voluntarily work is changing here  our work is now coming with a price tag of *appriciation / credit / fame or such*
> 
> unfortunatelly after this statement I cant arguee any more  i  value every ones thougts...



Ah! Ok, I got carried away a bit thinking you are justifying copy+paste.

Afters hundreds of posts at various forums and a few tutorials at my blog, I can say that I have been involved into voluntary work. As you can see, I don't even have adsense at my blog at present. But don't you value comments? If someone just says two words "NICE TUTORIAL" it peps you up to write more! But if someone else who just copy+pastes and gets all the adulation that you deserve, that's not done! 

But go on Saurav, you are probably following what Krishna said to Arjuna in Bhagvad Gita 

*Bhagvad Gita, Shlok 2.47
karmany evadhikaras te ma phalesu kadacana
ma karma-phala-hetur bhur ma te sango 'stv akarmani

You have a right to perform your prescribed duty, but you are not entitled to the fruits of action. Never consider yourself the cause of the results of your activities, and never be attached to not doing your duty.
*


----------

